# Cleaning cloth filters



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Looking at my siphon filter I think it's time for a replacement. So far I've been rinsing well in hot water then storing under cold water in a sealed container in the fridge. I read somewhere that you can clean them in oxi after each use then dry and store. What's everyone else doing to clean theirs?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would use oxiclean and then store it starsan , then rinsing with cold water before use. Not too sure on the pro and cons of drying / keeping wet


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I would use oxiclean and then store it starsan , then rinsing with cold water before use. Not too sure on the pro and cons of drying / keeping wet


Thanks. I'll pick up some oxi. Is starsan widely available or just through home brew suppliers.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Most home brew shops or online . It will last you forever and can be used for sanitising anything food related


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks Gary, I'll look in to it. The current filter is feeling pretty slimey.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

While you're getting the starsan you may as well add a few other items to the cart and brew down!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

c_squared said:


> While you're getting the starsan you may as well add a few other items to the cart and brew down!


Unfortunately I don't have any paternity leave coming up to spend on home brew!


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought a woodneck, it didn't arrive yet, but I was just going to let the filter dry.

I don't see how it would make a difference after a good stiff boil before use.


----------

